
Vim and Ctags tips and tricks - g3orge
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/563616/vim-and-ctags-tips-and-tricks
======
fafner
Give GNU Global a try
[http://www.gnu.org/software/global/](http://www.gnu.org/software/global/)

[https://github.com/OpenGrok/OpenGrok/wiki/Comparison-with-
Si...](https://github.com/OpenGrok/OpenGrok/wiki/Comparison-with-Similar-
Tools)

~~~
tux1968
Thanks for posting this. Am surprised to have not heard of this project
before. It's a bit disappointing that it's not included in either of the
Distro's that I use regularly. And even worse that the source for the project
is maintained in CVS. It seems like perhaps the project is a tad neglected.

~~~
ibotty
it's in fedora and debian (package name global). what distro do you use? it
seems easy to package...

------
IvarTJ
In addition to Ctrl+T to go back from a definition, Ctrl+O also seems to work,
which I find more ergonomic on Qwerty.

------
mangamadaiyan
I find it useful to display the output of tag commands in a location list
rather than the default vim pager. (Use "ltag" instead of "tag" from the vim
command line).

------
adnam
Before clicking this link, I wager that it's already been closed as "not
constructive" by zealot S.O. mods.

 _Edit:_ yep. Thanks Kev, good work!

~~~
DanBC
To be fair SE have made it clear that they don't want that type of question
there, so at least they're consistent.

I'm surprised that HN hasn't spotted the market opportunity for a site like SE
but allowing only non-specific discussion style questions.

~~~
dwc
The better market opportunity would be SE that figured out a way to serve
their customer base better. Splintering isn't always the best answer. For
instance, the very valid "meta is murder" ideas lead SE to ban meta, and the
need for meta led them to create a separate place to discuss meta issues for
SE. But...it wasn't the SE community having the meta discussions then. It was
a separate community with some overlap. IMO it was a bad move. To be fair,
doing it right is an unsolved problem.

